# rabbit dog training



## NedlloydGT (Mar 30, 2015)

I am getting a beagle puppy in a couple of weeks. I have never trained a beagle was hoping to get some thoughts on how to get it started chasing rabbits.  Also, it would be great if someone on here would let him run with their dogs sometime during the summer.  I live in Acworth, but I am willing to drive just about anywhere. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Mar 30, 2015)

Most Beagles will hunt rabbits on their own its in their blood.  How ever some will start at 4 months and some 2 years!  (average is about 6 -12 months)Your best bet is to find a running pen or an area not to far from you with plenty of rabbits you are allowed to train on.  Ask a local rabbit hunter or field trialer  where the closest person is who "starts dogs." This would help you immensely.  The more you put rabbits in front of them the sooner they will start and better they will be.  Patience is a virtue when training dogs. Beagles love rabbits but every dog will start "when they're ready to"  Not necessarily when you're ready to.
Many young dogs will chase anything that runs away from them its up to you to help teach them rabbits and rabbits only!


----------



## p&y finally (Mar 30, 2015)

R.A.G pretty much sumed it up. Invest in a good shock collar. As already stated, most any pup that will run a rabbit will attempt to run a deer until hes taught different & a shock collar is the only way to go.
I personally have never started one in a pen but its by far the easiest/fastest way. I start mine with a piece of rabbit skin around a 2x4 block just throwing it for them. Then I move on to a san juan rabbit at about 4-5 months old in the yard and let them sight chase. If they stay with it until they catch it then I move on to the woods hiding the rabbit so they have to hunt and jump it. Again let them run it down and catch it. Next I move on to a thicker area where they have to use their nose once they jump it. If they use their nose and hunt to find the rabbit its time to move on to the wild. Run them with a older, slower dog once they are ready for the wild that knows the ropes and soon they will catch on. Every dog is different and like Dave said, some take to it quick, some may be 2 years old before they come around. Be patient and keep them in the briars!


----------



## canepatch (Apr 1, 2015)

Nice pups, P&Y.


----------



## NedlloydGT (Apr 1, 2015)

P&Y, When you let the san juan rabbit loose in the woods do you catch it if the dog doesn't or is the rabbit just gone?  Will san juan rabbits mate with wild rabbits? Do I have to own a rabbit for the dog to run, or can I just go to the woods?  Thanks for the help.


----------



## 7mmMag (Apr 6, 2015)

You can catch the San juan it will eventually just lay down. No it will not breed with wild rabbits. You can go to the wild but you need them to sight chase first so they can run it a little longer. A wild rabbit won't be a very long chase for pups. Just a few seconds.


----------

